# Said goodbye to Reuben today.



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

Very difficult. A good lick on the face (hadn't done that in days...I almost thought wow, is he getting better), the lots of bear hugs and river of tears, laid his head on my arm and vet helped him finally sleep peacefully.
We all will miss you so much big guy!
Til we see you in heaven...Run Free.
Julie


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry, at least he had the best care you could give him, RIP dear boy.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Reuben. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## honeypickle1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Hugs to all of you. Nothing can be said to ease the pain, just know that a bunch of us are trying to ease you through it. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so sorry







Reuben


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Julie. I love the last good lick on the face...I'm sure there is a good deal of meaning behind that. No doubt he loved you too. RIP sweet Reuben.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. May you take comfort in the wonderful memories.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My sympathies for you and your family on the loss of Reuben. I know you did all you could, and so does Reuben. He loved you as well, and he is no longer in pain. Please cherish the memories of the good times and how happy he made you and your family feel.








R.I.P. Reuben


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Rueben was saying thank you. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Reuben.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry - breaks my heart to read this.. But what a wonderful tribute to a great love!

God bless you in your grief!

Tanya


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.







Reuben.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I too, am sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Rest in Peace Reuben!


----------

